

Recruiting a Co-Founder For Your Startup - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/07/10/recruiting-a-co-founder-for-your-startup/

======
staunch
Very nice post, keep 'em coming.

I think your list is basically a description of the things people who are good
at sales do. I'm not sure it can actually help the Wozniaks of the world be
more like Jobs.

One of my brothers was raised in a different part of the country by my
father's first wife. My other brother was raised by my father. My brothers and
father have something very obvious in common to anyone who meets them. They
can effortlessly and genuinely connect with strangers and make them feel at
total ease. They've all worked in sales at some point and were remarkably good
at it. I'm fairly certain the main trait they share is their deep empathetic
dispositions.

This had lead me to believe there's a huge genetic component in being great at
sales. I'm pretty skeptical it can be taught effectively, anymore than you can
teach someone to be a funny person.

BTW, I think Freakonomics is a great book about incentives and a definite
must-read for any startup founder.

------
tark
This guy seems a bit confused about his own interpersonal skills. An earlier
quote:

"If you're the type of person who is insecure with hiring someone you don't
know or based only on their portfolio, I'm not the right person for you."

Now:

"Meet 3x in person [...] to present your case"

------
Jd
Should it be a surprise that a salesperson writes a post extolling
salespeople?

------
jamiequint
I think the selling idea is good, but first you have to meet the right people.
I'd argue that that is the hardest part.

Step one, network, then don't be afraid to be too picky about who you approach
to join you.

------
myoung8
Great post.

